
Productivity Tips: Is It Better To Use a Mac Instead of a PC? - technologyvault
http://prosperopedia.com/productivity-tips-business-professionals/
======
PavlovsCat
Efficiency, you say; what's the Directory Opus equivalent for Mac?

> Although there may not be any kind of empirical data about productivity and
> performance using a Mac computer versus a PC (at least not that I’ve found),
> it is widely known in business settings that Macs are more efficient to use.
> If you ask most programmers or others who use computers significantly and
> who have used both a Mac and a PC for extended periods of time, you’ll find
> that the large majority prefer PCs. I’m one who fits into that category.

Okay, so the author would prefer to use a PC, but uses a Mac because it's more
efficient? I'm confused.

> Although Macs are generally much more expensive, the return on investment
> from increased productivity make them obvious choices.

None of this is obvious to me. I think the article has a bunch of good newbie
tips, but when I read that bit, I was reminded of the image at the top, of
someone scratching their chin in deep contemplation at an empty screen
decorated with cold coffee and a house plant. And a camera facing up with the
lens cap off :/

edit: oh god I only just saw the drawing under his right arm. I think this may
be _too_ productive for me, this guy is moving way too fast.

And please, tell me the thing to the left is some kind of weird huge coffe jug
thing (which is completely full even though he poured some of it into the
cup), and not, say, a high aperture zoom lens without cap facing up.

~~~
anigbrowl
Come on, that computer is clearly running a high powered screensaver
reflecting the contours of his own mental brilliance.

~~~
PavlovsCat
> My life's work is not what I've made, it's who I am when I sit in front of a
> blank file. If I lost everything, I would have lost nothing.

\-- Kroc Camen

I always liked this quote, but now I know what it means :)

